# Probolix Pro series?



## CCCP (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone ever heard of these guys named Probolix, they have items like testabolix 300. Is the product real?

ive been reading some mixed reviews, their items come in tamper proof packages, some security features like tamper proof hologram seals etc... let me know if u ever heard of them.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 23, 2015)

I never get why a UGL uses holograms and shit


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 23, 2015)

There are plenty of places on the net that sell the holograms, could be a reason why someone would use one.....


----------



## Paolos (Jun 23, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> There are plenty of places on the net that sell the holograms, could be a reason why someone would use one.....



The illusion of legitimacy is the play IMO. 

If you trust your source no hologram is needed. Heck I rather have the extra dollar in the bottle and not on the bottle!


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jul 7, 2015)

Yup, that is no doubt a fancy way to convince you their gear is real, which it most likely isn't.


----------

